# Is my lgd deaf or is it the breed?



## Tiffany (May 5, 2014)

We been noticing she never flinches or raises her head when we call we have to go in the fence and tap her to wake her up. Ive beat on metal walls and the fence next to her. Im not sure i can handle training a deaf dog to guard she may would do better in a 2 or more dog setup if she is


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2014)

Get right next to her and snap your fingers next to her ear...make sure she cannot see your fingers do it.  If she flicks her ear or turns toward you then she can hear it.  If not, then she cannot.  Try both ears.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 11, 2014)

But it is an LGD trait to only listen when they want to!  Hopefully that's your problem!


----------

